# Variabilis Broken Leg



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I recently discovered that my 6 month old variabilis has a broken leg. It has already been realized that nothing can be done as it was already healed by the time I actually noticed there was a problem. Anyhow~ I just wanted to share and show some pics of what it looks like although not the greatest pictures. 
The frog still gets around the viv and seems to be in good health. It is in with another vari of the same age. I'm not sure how the broken leg happened, I'm still trying to figure that out.

Thom O


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

That sucks, i woudl seperate him though and see if he heals soon.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I think it has already healed. When he moves it stays in the position you can see it is in. It doesn't move at all. I will separate him soon anyhow before they get much older. It does suck that it happened but like I said it seems to be quite ok and dealing well with the loss of function. I was going to sell both of them too, but now I think I am stuck with this one. Which isn't terribly dreadful...LOL

Thom O.


----------

